# Opinions on Cignal Tandems.



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I found a Cignal Melbourne Express on craigslist for $95. From what I can tell it retailed for $600 in 1999. I plan on offering $65 for the bike. Is this a decent tandem for cruising around on bike paths with the wife?

This is the only picture of it that I could find:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I do rides for a group that has their own fleet of donated tandems. While none of them are Cignal, they run the gamut from old Huffys, Schwinns, Raleighs, Columbia, a Dyno... they are all comparable. They are certainly not MTB tandems, but they all do just fine for towpath/rail trails.

The weak points are flexy frames, crappy steel wheels on some, and inferior brakes. That said, they are capable for what they are designed for. The Cignal is probably just fine for average recreational riding, and at $65-$95 it's a cheap enough experiment and totally worth the experience. The bike in the picture looks comparable to the $300-$400 Raleighs. I wouldn't have paid $600 for it, though, unless it has some real goodies on it.

-F


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I ended up passing on it. The chain, hubs, and brakes were all heavily rusted. It had old Shimano SIS shifting and most likely needed new cables and housing. It wasn't worth the time and money I would have to put into it.


----------

